

Arrington’s Bad JooJoo - spencerfry
http://mosspuppet.wordpress.com/2009/12/11/arringtons-bad-joojoo/

======
ghshephard
Shockingly, MossPuppet pretty much nailed all of the key elements of the
controversy, without really demonstrating that much bias to either party. I
happen to love the MossPuppet (ok, maybe he's an acquired taste) and the rude
jibe against David Pogue caused me to burst out in laughter.

------
aarongough
Wow. After about 30 seconds I can honestly say that I would have enjoyed
punching that puppet square in the face.

I can see that using a puppet to get across your opinions could be used as a
novel way to avoid your own camera shyness, or just to add spice to what would
otherwise just be a normal commentary blog, but the put-on voice annoyed me
beyond all reason.

But when it comes down to it, I don't really need a puppet to give me tech
news anyway...

~~~
dasil003
Agreed, lose the John Wayne voice and film it in one take. That would go a
long way towards me respecting the creator.

